# Anxiety Disorders > Panic Disorder and Agoraphobia >  >  Share your feelings!

## UndercoverAngel

With everything going on in the world, I find myself wanting to avoid many places that I normally wouldn't. I haven't entirely stopped, because there are many places that I or we must go, but it is done with a lot of anxiety. The bank, a mall, anywhere that is populated. Simply going to get something to eat, I find myself looking over my shoulder. 

I cannot stand watching the news but at the same time, it is best to be informed. Watching or hearing about all the tragedies, whether it is terrorist attacks, natural disasters, or people just going crazy, is really taking a toll. I find myself crying more, and sometimes just sit in awe, trying to process all this, but it cannot be processed. 

I am a person who keeps to myself, and do not really go many places to begin with. People say, get out and do more, with what your health allows, it is healthy for you. I am not finding it healthy at all. I am so sick and disgusted of what is going on in the world, and all we can do is watch, and try to deal with it.  It is very unhealthy to ask, omg what's next. But with everything going on you cannot help but wonder.

Please share your feelings.

----------


## Member11

> Please share your feelings.



I know where you are coming from, anyone who even briefly watches the news would think that the world is a very scary place and things are out of control. But things are not as bad as the media hints at. In fact, crime is coming down quite quickly and is at record low levels:



You are actually much safer now than any other time in human history. I think this disconnect is a symptom of a major issue facing the news media today. Most if not all news organisations is losing money and quickly, that is because they are losing viewers/readers/listeners everyday, so to try to get people to pay attention to them they hype up things that in proper context are not really that bad.

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Thanks Jerry. I like the information, but I still know how bad things are getting out there.  ::

----------


## Member11

> Thanks Jerry. I like the information, but I still know how bad things are getting out there.



A lot of good things happens out there too, maybe there should be a new section on the site so we can share all the good news stories we see?  ::):

----------


## Lunaire

> With everything going on in the world, I find myself wanting to avoid many places that I normally wouldn't. I haven't entirely stopped, because there are many places that I or we must go, but it is done with a lot of anxiety. The bank, a mall, anywhere that is populated. Simply going to get something to eat, I find myself looking over my shoulder. 
> 
> I cannot stand watching the news but at the same time, it is best to be informed. Watching or hearing about all the tragedies, whether it is terrorist attacks, natural disasters, or people just going crazy, is really taking a toll. I find myself crying more, and sometimes just sit in awe, trying to process all this, but it cannot be processed. 
> 
> I am a person who keeps to myself, and do not really go many places to begin with. People say, get out and do more, with what your health allows, it is healthy for you. I am not finding it healthy at all. I am so sick and disgusted of what is going on in the world, and all we can do is watch, and try to deal with it.  It is very unhealthy to ask, omg what's next. But with everything going on you cannot help but wonder.
> 
> Please share your feelings.



I can totally relate and oftentimes get depressed when thinking about all of the terrible things going on in the world as well.  ::(: 

However, something that always motivates me to get out of the house is the natural world. Whenever I am surrounded by nature I always feel more at peace.

If you have the opportunity to do so I would recommend frequently visiting parks or other natural areas. It may help you as well!  ::):

----------

